# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  نوكيا 311 صور ومواصفات وسعر جوال نوكيا اشا Nokia Asha 311

## mohamed73

*Nokia 311 - Nokia Asha 311*    *مواصفات نوكيا 311 اشا - Nokia ASHA 311 Specifications* *الالوان*
رمادي غامق
احمر وردي
ازرق
بني
ابيض رملي    *الذاكرة*
ذاكرة داخلية 140 MB
الذاكرة العشوائية 128 MB RAM
256 MB ROM
ذاكرة خارجية microSD حتي 32GB      *الكاميرا*
الكاميرا الخلفية 3.15 MP
لايوجد كاميرا أمامية
تصوير فيديو    *البطارية*
وقت الاستعداد : 696 ساعة في وضع 2G و 768 ساعة في وضع 3G
وقت التحدث : 14 ساعة في وضع 2G و 6 ساعات في وضع 3G    *مميزات أخرى*
معالج بسرعة 1 GHz
راديو FM
Bluetooth 2.1
وايرلس Wi-Fi
microUSB v2.0
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 95 جرام
شاشة TFT باللمس بحجم 3 انش
حساس للتدوير
سمك الجهاز 12.9 mm
الابعاد 106 x 52 x 12.9 mm, 92 cc
يدعم Java
متصفح الانترنت wap
الشريحة نوع Mini-SIM    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100      *سعر نوكيا 311 اشا 311 - اسعار Nokia Asha 311 prices*
سعر نوكيا 311 بالدولار : 121 دولار امريكي
سعر نوكيا اشا 311 في بريطانيا : 99.99 جنيه بريطاني
سعر نوكيا 311 في مصر : 850 جنيه مصري
سعر نوكيا 311 في السعودية : 450 ريال سعودي   
صور موبايل نوكيا اشا 311        
Nokia Asha 311

----------

